# sick caribe



## BadassRhomb (Apr 22, 2003)

whats up I am a first time p owner. I just got my 4 inch caribe in yesterday he doesnt look to good. It looks like the skin is peeling of of his face and around his eyes it is all hollow. I put stress coat in the tank is there anything else I can do? Thanks for your help


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

was the tank cycled before you added the fish was the fish like that before you added it to the tank you may have ammonia burn was the p shipped as this could be the case if in shipping bag for a long time .
these ae just some examples so give as much info as possible ie like what was requested above and more 
dixon


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your little cariba, sounds like he was in some bad water conditions. There is a good chance he will be fine, they are very resilient fish.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think it will be fine. Just keep the temperature around 81 or 82 and give it some time. Monitor your water conditions to make sure they are perfect. I am sure he will be fine he is most likely stressed out and a little sick from the shipment. Good luck and please update this thread with his condition in a few days.


----------



## BadassRhomb (Apr 22, 2003)

the fish were like that when I got them. He doesnt seem to interested in feeders right now should I try feeding him shrimp?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I'd just wait on trying to feed him. Take some water to lfs. See if they will test it for you. Alot of them will. Good luck. It could just be very stressed out. Their slime coat will appear to be white and mucusy if they arre stressed.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

It´s better to not feed till it recover...wait a couple of days and it should be in better form!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

can you post pics? - it sounds to me like slime desiese but I cant be sure without a better description, or a pic.

also what are the tank conditions?
how long has it been set up?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Many of the newly wild caught piranha that I have seen and received come in emaciated, thus the sunken eyes. Also, the water conditions in the bag when they are being shipped could have high ammonia and low pH by the time they reach you (that's why they need to be acclimated slowly). This would cause them to shed excess slime from their body as a result of the irritants.

Just make sure you keep the water pristine, turn the lights out, give it some hiding spots, and throw in some quarantined feeders, and leave him alone. Good luck.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

DonH is right. I just got a 5-6" caribe, you can see pics on him in the picture gallery under "The Caribe who went through hell", and he was emaciated as hell. Chin ripped up and sunken eyes. It has been a week and he is doing great. Shoaling very well and fattening up well. I will post pics in a week or so. Give that guy some time with the lights out and some feeders and all will be well.

Joe


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

welcome to the site, and yes pictures would be very benificial ... 
I dont think you should have anything to worry about
Good luck


----------



## BadassRhomb (Apr 22, 2003)

he seems to be healing a little bit, the eyes arent as sunken and the body looks a little better. He still hasn't ate anything yet and isnt swimming around much. I took some water to my lfs and it was fine. I have a camera but it sucks it is only 1.2 mps. The pics come out to blurry.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

They can go a long time without feeding so I would not worry about that. He just needs time to recover and get used to his new home. I would probably leave the tank lights out for a few days and maybe toss in a feeder of 2 so you will not have to remove uneaten food if he is not hungry.


----------

